# its all about talent Knicks and Griffin



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

For all you knuckleheads who look at statlines and salary cap issues let this be a lesson to you

The Knicks are going to take a serious look at Eddie Griifin as are the Nets and Pistons as well as at least 4 other teams...

Talent and potential are what this league is about..For $500,00 why wouldnt you take a shot on Griffin..Unless you are Layden,or a layden lover...Read the article and learn from your silliness 

http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/44264.htm


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Hopefully he can turn it around....


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd take him but I'd rather just look for a young, 2-guard rather than another forward.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Griffin is an "athletic" forward. He can block shots and run the floor fairly well. He even has 3pt range. Unfortunately, he rebounds poorly and isn't very effective inside the paint. One thing I notice is that players don't really drastically improve their rebounding. It's their other skills (scoring) that improve. Not really their rebounding. Which means he better convert himself to SF while he still can.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Assuming he doesn't go to jail, that is.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Griffin is a basket case but he has the talent. I'd take a flier on him for a cheap price. I love that Isiah is after talented guys like Rasheed Wallace and Eddie Griffin. Unlike Layden who coveted Raef Lafrentz and Greg ostertag


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Griffin is an "athletic" forward. He can block shots and run the floor fairly well. He even has 3pt range. Unfortunately, he rebounds poorly and isn't very effective inside the paint. One thing I notice is that players don't really drastically improve their rebounding. It's their other skills (scoring) that improve. Not really their rebounding. Which means he better convert himself to SF while he still can.


yeah he is a tall SF. Great shot blocker if not a good rebounder. Kid can play, just needs to add a little bulk and get his life straightened out.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> love that Isiah is after talented guys like Rasheed Wallace and Eddie Griffin. Unlike Layden who coveted Raef Lafrentz and Greg ostertag


Dolan was the one who wanted character guys, not Layden. That's why Spree was traded, and why he cursed Dolan out, remember?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

So Dolan was the boss of Layden, and now is deferring to Isiah? cool!! works for me..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Just because Isiah says he's interested in head cases, doesn't necessarily mean it's true. I'll believe it when I see it.

If the Blazers are looking for character, I'm pretty sure that McDyess and Ward for Wallace works out capwise. They're still looking for the playoffs though. Portland is trying to break the streak of consecutive playoff appearances for any sports franchise (I think the number is 23) before beginning their rebuild. So don't expect Wallace unless the Knicks offer talent in return.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Like I've asked in other topic (Spoon to be waived), I'll ask here:

Rockets can claime Griffin back? If they'll can do it, they could trade Griffin and Amaechi for Spoon. It's better from both teams.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dont think they would want tubbys contract unless amecies is worse


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he cursed out Dolan cause Layden was fired the day before and on a flight back to Utah to audition for the Mormon tabernacle Choir...

Dont defend that moron layden..hes a #$%$%^ JOKE...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Why would the Knicks want Amaechi? He is as bad as Travis Knight. And yes, his contract is worse than Spoons. At least Spoon is a productive player when he gets minutes.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> For all you knuckleheads who look at statlines and salary cap issues let this be a lesson to you
> 
> The Knicks are going to take a serious look at Eddie Griifin as are the Nets and Pistons as well as at least 4 other teams...
> ...



The thing about potential that few people fail to realize is that it takes a certain type of attitude to fufill it.


More on this here
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69639&forumid=37







Why are you so high on Griffin anyway?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Probably cause he was a lottery pick.

I keep saying, DerMarr Johnson is available too.


----------

